
The End of Sex – When evolution, human sexuality, and the Western world collide - mhb
https://www.psychologytoday.com/intl/blog/darwins-subterranean-world/201910/the-end-sex
======
jelliclesfarm
I think sex now is more pleasurable and nuanced and has broader connotations
than it did for past generations.

Also, there is no proof or evidence for any of the assertions made in that
piece.

I don’t know what to make of this article.

------
al2o3cr
TBH, anybody who whinges about "today not matching ancestral conditions"
should be held closely to their convictions and have to die by 35.

~~~
ThrowawayR2
> _...have to die by 35_

That's a myth, you know. That's the life expectancy at birth, which is
meaningless since many died in childhood before modern medicine. Prehistoric
peoples who survived childhood lived as long as people do today.

